# Country ribs



## ordinary guy (Sep 10, 2017)

So I dry rubbed the ribs first and smoked them, Then put them in a foil pan with BBQ sauce, pineapple juice and a bit of water.... sealed the foil pan and cooked for 2 hours at 275......

They turned out great.... now the ribs are all gone... I have a pan with all the liquid sauce left..... Is there anything I can do with this sauce...... or just toss it.......


----------



## slipaway (Sep 11, 2017)

Toss it

It is not worth  the trouble of freezing, sealing. reheating and for what?

You will get more sauce next time anyway !!!!!!!!!!!!

Sometimes you just gotta suck it up and throw stuff away.

The chances of you needing a sauce that has pineapple juice, etc. etc within the near future is probably remote.


----------



## ordinary guy (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks,  I have been tossing it away but thought maybe I had been missing out on something


----------

